# Lesbian furry webcomics with no yiff?



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm asking for too much but is it real? If so links or GTFO.

Or bi.  I really don't care.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html

this one is very good. the main character is gay, but his best friend is lesbian. and they are friends with someone else who is lesbian. its very good


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 27, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html
> 
> this one is very good. the main character is gay, but his best friend is lesbian. and they are friends with someone else who is lesbian. its very good



No :I

OP's probably looking for one with the MAIN character being lesbian. Not that, "hay i's teh sidekick 8DDD" kind of character.


Also.
That comic is fail.


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 27, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> No :I
> 
> OP's probably looking for one with the MAIN character being lesbian. Not that, "hay i's teh sidekick 8DDD" kind of character.
> 
> ...


 
well thats the only one i know. but the main character is gay, but the story follows everybody's story all the time. like the two different lesbian characters are followed in depth, just as much as everyone else.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.sabrina-online.com/

Not really lesbian, but has a lot of lesbian jokes because the artist can't get his mind of the gutter. I personally don't enjoy the comic anymore, but maybe you will, since the author has pretty much repeated the same lesbian jokes for 10 years.

This is the only thing I can think of that comes even close, though.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> http://www.sabrina-online.com/
> 
> Not really lesbian, but has a lot of lesbian jokes because the artist can't get his mind of the gutter. I personally don't enjoy the comic anymore, but maybe you will, since the author has pretty much repeated the same lesbian jokes for 10 years.
> 
> This is the only thing I can think of that comes even close, though.


I'm starting from the beggining.
And it's funny, so far.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 29, 2010)

There was one lesbian comic I read, it had SLIGHT sexual stuff in it; but it wasn't too extreme.

I forgot what it was called D: I think one of the girls was a polar bear.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 7, 2010)

That is impossible, well I think so. Furthia high has some bi characters, guess you can try that.


----------



## Taekel (May 13, 2010)

www.pawsru.org


----------



## Vriska (May 13, 2010)

No. That's a rip-off 4chan.


----------



## Taekel (May 14, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> No. That's a rip-off 4chan.


 

Yes, but the users pretty much just shit porn. C:


----------

